# Fema Contract Hurricane Ike



## ALL PRO

Looking for any way we can help with Ike. I have tools and equipment in a trailer for any type of home rebuilding or improvement work. I also have chain saws and a two man crew as of now. Also I have welding and fabrication experience with a portable machine in my trailer as well. what Kind of rates are being payed??? my cell is 856-207-8134 I am located in NJ


----------



## williamsgrading

*Excavting Co ready to roll*

Excavating co. looking for storm clean up work or contacts, over 10yrs experience. Have skid steers with tracks and grapples, dozers, excavators( big & small) with hyd thumbs, dump trucks, chainsaws, and man power.

Please contact Mike Williams 828-606-9059
[email protected]


----------



## PandPexcavating

Excavating Company (P and P excavating) based out of St.Pete FL, Have tools, trucks, trailor, bobcat, trackhoe, etc..Looking for some connections or work. ready to roll asap. also boat salvaging, floating etc.. lots of experiance. licsensed and insured.worked katrina and ready for ike. thanks 

contact Pat at- 1-727-647-7037 
derek 1-843-737-3374 
derek at ([email protected])


----------



## COWBOY KELLY

Looking four Hurrican Ike clean up work. I have 4 strong hard well manerd workers from GA. With skidsteers,chainsaws,boxtrucks&tralers,generators & more in Galveston area now. CALL TONY at 770-548-8775​


----------



## big lift trucks

*looking to be rented*

we have here 3 caterpiller 330bmh material handlers with high rise cabs and 52 ft of reach.w/ rotating grapple we can out fit them as needed. 

we also have skid steers , wheel loaders and back hoes and large cap forklifts . we also buy scrap iron in bulk , barges , buildind , damage plants , chillers . PLEASE CALL US FOR YOUR RENTAL NEEDS

call us if you need serious clean up equipment.



contact barkley Lindsey @ 713-670-8700 

832 677 9592
713 670 8700


----------



## gminter

*contracts*

hey guys,

I am tryin to figure out what it takes to be awarded some of the contracts from FEMA. What are the requirements? Also I will be headed down there shortly and am wandering what are laborers getting paid down there?


----------



## luke1213

*Site Development contractor*

Site development company based out of Ft. Myers FL. We are licensed FL Certified General Contractor that specializes in earthmoving, clearing, demolition, drainage, landfill construction and infrastructure construction. We have machines that range from track skid steers, 30-50 ton off-road haul trucks, 10k-120k excavators, bulldozers, 2yd-5yd front end loaders, box blades, horizontal grinder, trench incinerator, cutting torches, plasma cutters, generators, dump trailers. We did Hurricane Charlie cleanup in 2004 and Hurricane Erin in 1996. We can mobilize in short notice. Please provide any contact information for anyone needing this type of service.

Sincerely,
Luke Chandler [email protected]
Chandler Land Development Corporation
Ft. Myers, FL
(239)334-4953 office
(239)334-4957 fax


----------



## Daniel Thiel

*To Game*

First Time User, so please forgive for mistakes

Wanted to let you know we have Solar Generators Available

Check out 



Various sizes, starting at 10KW to 100KW

Good luck


----------



## PandPexcavating

*excavating and boat salvage for IKE*

Excavating Company (P and P excavating) based out of St.Pete FL,is teaming up with --DIVER 4 HIRE --boat salvaging and sunk boat recovery.

we Have tools, trucks, trailor, bobcat, trackhoe, Dumptruck, boats, floats, etc..Looking for some connections or work. ready to roll asap... lots of experiance.nothing we cant do licsensed and insured.worked katrina and ready for ike. thanks 

contact Pat at- 1-727-647-7037 
derek 1-843-737-3374 
derek at ([email protected])


----------



## JERNIGANEQUIPME

*Ready to go*

We have a 50 yard dump trailer, chain saws, loader w/ grapple bhucket, dozers, dump trucks, track hoes, and back hoes, wheel loaders, tractor trailers w/ dump bodytrailers, we want to come to texas, but have had no luck or any response from any of the big companies that are supposed to have the contracts. I have filled out three dozen subcontractor apps. What's the deal?? We are a licensed , and insured company with a large amount of equipment, and personell resources. I was offered $6.00 per yard to go to la, but i'm sorry to pay the guys, buy the fuel, and bring all this stuff there it will cost more than that to operate. Some of the number that i have been told that the contracts are paying is in excess of $20.00 per yard. We are ready to go to work but need some kind of idea for who and for how much. If any one can help please call me @850-626-9263
thanks, 
bobby


----------



## PA woodbutcher

Wow, lots of new members!! 1, 2 maybe 4 posts from all of them


----------



## CLMathews

I have read alot of posts that sounds like most of us are in the same boat. Work is slow were we are in Florida. We own our small landclearing business. We have 2 D7E's, 1 Excavator, 2 draglines, 1 950 cat loader with forestry tires, skidsteer with grapple, motorgrader, and semi with 3 axle detach. Covered with liability insurance. All we want to do is some good honest WORK. The big companies with the contracts (that we have talked to) have so much red tape and requirements, that we can't afford to work for them. They aren't much interested in us anyway.

I will keep trying. Good Luck to you all!


----------



## airborneSGT

Would not mind helping out either. I am a licensed and insured FL GC. Have general carpentry tools, plenty of nail guns, roofing tools and a brand new contractor van. More than enough to do the typical rebuilding work. Would be willing to work out in TX. I have already worked in a few other states.


----------



## bull island

looking to contract work. class "A" builder in virginia.


----------



## CCRtychristy

*Looking for a contract for clean up!!*

We have a 10x20x8 dump trailer, a bobcat, multiple chainsaws, generator, welder, etc. Looking for a contract, can leave SC within 48 hours. If anyone knows the number of the right person to talk to, please call Christy @ 803-983-8172 or Ty @ 803-983-8170.


----------



## BectonLLC

yeah, i left a message at your fema directed website [email protected] i do believe. just making sure you got it.
it was a little long, but my trade to the left pretty much says some of the things. We did a lot of work on the Alabama Coast after Ivan. Can pretty much do whatever. got a very physically capable crew ready to work. my email is [email protected] or [email protected]
my business cell is (601)410-6516
thanks-Adam Becton


----------



## nextlevel

*any responses?*

A lot of guys looking for the same thing, is anybody getting some legitimate responses to their requests for work? If so, what's the best source to follow up on?

We are a crew of 4-5 guys, framers & framing tools, carpenters, remodeler's, debris removal, dump trailers, bobcat, Bi-Lingual (Spanish speaking) Supervisor, Laptop computers, possibly a 5V profile metal roofing mobile trailer roll-former, can supply job-site metal roofing panels 24 guage - 26 guage

email or call Tom
239-218-3138
[email protected]


----------



## webco

*Arriving wed.*

Ok,looks like we'll probaly meet some of you folks. We will be arriving Wed. and am looking for work contracts ect. We are registered with fema an all the rest of the agencies involved.Who can we contact when we get there to start working? 5 man team at this time can get more have most tools and can have the rest brought in.


----------



## webco

To be awarde you have to be registered with fema ccr orca sba army corp ect. then there is no guarantee.Fema just tells everyone when its ok to get prime contractors who then contact those registered in the national database.We did our paperwork last week and headed out today. If anyone else knows who to get up with for contracts projects. ect let us know w've been in business for 22 years have pics of our work. thanks webco [email protected]


----------



## Teetorbilt

Looks like I'll be heading in with our church group for a week. I could travel in my own vehicle and stay for .........?
Also an AFL-CIO Heavy Equipment Operator, a little rusty but could pick it back up fast.


----------



## WDTI

*bus white*

Please let me know what if any work we could do for debris cleanup. I have two semi-trucks with large end dump trailers available. Myself and one of my drivers are ready to head out. We will not be out worked. Please respond if interested by phone or email. The email address is [email protected] and the phone# is 989-366-4640.


----------



## MetalWallsystem

*Looking for work*

We have 10 - 15, 4 man crews ready to roll from Florida. Can lay 10k plus per day per crew. Laid 1.5millionsqft. For Charlie and Katrina. We worked for Iron Clad and EEI. Gene 813-841-7761 or Bob 352-672-0113.


----------



## MWINE

*Need Subs in TX*

I have merged 3 Florida construction companies and am now in Texas. We will be needing subs for complete rebuilds and restoration. No calls, just emails at [email protected] We have started dry out on numerous jobs including hotels and apartments. Good luck to everyone here, there is plenty of work for everyone, you just have to go out and find it.:thumbsup:


----------



## patricia brito

*need dump trailers??? available on 10-06-2008*

:clap:[email protected] 




or call 305-258-1315 leave a message :thumbsup:


----------



## HeathCase

*Hurricane Ike*

I have a 26yard dump truck, t300 bobcat, chainsaws. In the Houston area looking for work.
Please call 832-317-0628


----------



## kse1221

did anyone get any work out of this thread? what does debris cleanup pay?


----------



## acebuilder

*subcontractor*

Have box truck fully equipt for repair work and general construction, generators , compressors, nail guns , ect.... ready for work in Galveston please give me a call at 786-514-7156 and ask for Tony or email me at [email protected]


----------



## bull island

what was the pay like? would you be willing to fill me in on what to expect? I have 2 crews leaving on fri the 3rd


----------



## frankeys

*Work Crew*

I am a contractor in Florida with a crew of 6 looking for work in Texas. Have a bobcat and tools. Contact Frank at [email protected]


----------



## Bolender

I have trucks, wildcats and tools. I specialize in post hurricane clean up and replant. I'm in Florida ready to travel. 

John Bolender
ISA Certified Arborist SO-0723
(727) 823-8913


----------



## christate

*sub contract work*

Looking for sub-work hauling debris and/or Fema trailers. Have 10-15 trucks available to move trailers and/or 2 skid steers and 30 yard dump trailers for debris hauling.Can start now in La, Texas or Mississippi.
Please call Chris @ (985)966-0874.
Thank you.


----------



## The_Game

*Thank you to all from contractor talk menber*

Over 75 self loaders for the hauling came from contractor talk.
65 crews for the blue tarps.
I got over 1,300 calls from this sites in 6 days.
The blue tarps are almost done.
The hauling has about 1 more week left (maybe 2). If you filled out the form, we will keep your information, in case we need you for a future storm. Thank you.
:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Game

*Here are some pics*

The storm wasn't as bad as the media showed on tv. They were trying to make "news". The worst part was going through traffic of 8 million people, with no power. The damage was in isolated areas, not widespread. I would like to thank all of the contractors, for their efforts on storm relief. Here's some pictures. Thank you.


----------



## The_Game

will post more later on .:thumbsup:


----------



## scrubs co.

*Looking for contracts*

We are a company out of Lubbock Texas looking to do demolition work on homes, or clean-up we have 2 bobcats & trailer and 8-10 workers Please contact Jamie Blackwell @ 806-238-4699 or Email me at [email protected]


----------



## The_Game

scrubs co. said:


> We are a company out of Lubbock Texas looking to do demolition work on homes, or clean-up we have 2 bobcats & trailer and 8-10 workers Please contact Jamie Blackwell @ 806-238-4699 or Email me at [email protected]


Hello Andy 
Try to call you but the phone #is disconnected? 
Got Demo for you if you have the right equipment.


----------



## c.c.co.

We mainly rennovate homes here in Austin but since buisiness is not exploding I am thinking about letting my partner head up things here and bringing a crew or two to Houston for work. Contact me at [email protected] if you can line up contracts as far as demo and rebuild mostly non heavy equipment work but inluding demo, disposal, insulate, polyseal, plumbing, electrical, drywall, trim, cabinets and tops, paint, exterior repair that type of thing 50k or less and may end up taking whole house new construction if things work out. I have access to land in Baytown for staging. We are trcc registered. Thanks.


----------



## tommymcollins

*looking*

looking for some more work , we have 50 men and trucks , was doing some blue roofs , we have rockers and framers , floor guys , painter , you name it we have it , need to keep these guys busy , 
thanks 
tommy 
[email protected] mail.com
386-307-4738


----------



## HCLS Inc.

Got Demo for you if you have the right equipment.[/quote]

What kind of demo do you have. Got compact equipment for demo, 430 excavator with breaker and grapple, and RC 50 Loader with grapple, what type of requirements?? Coming out of Florida, will be scouting the area next week for work.

Thanks


----------



## Exterior

am general contractor working in houston on load and haul. it was suppose to be a 16 wk contract ended up being 3 wk. i came to tx to load & haul till rebuilding started. exp. in resdential building from ground up, remodeling, and light commercial. have had as many as 30 homes going at one time. i work well under pressure,
can handle many projects at once, and can keep the clients happy. have many crews available, own tools and equip., just need the work. lisc, insured, bonded, workers comp. would like to work in galveston please email me at [email protected]


----------



## cmiller

Hi, we are ex GC w/about 10+ exp. carp+other tradesman.from seguin TX-is there enuf wk to justify me comin, ido comm, custhomes, remod & disaster constr. registered w/ state, insurance and bonded. 25 yrs n bus. n need of wk. Recession down here 5.5 hours away. Let me know, Please Thanks Rick 210-316-5141 Possibly JV/ With anoth Comp?


----------



## ct185038

*DEMOLITION, HOMEBUILDING, new contruction-WORK NEEDED*

My name is Rodney Brown. I am looking for demolition, homebuiding, new contruction and rehab work. I am currently in Galveston with a crew and have equipment ready to work. We are licensed and experienced in homebuilding, demolition, debris removal, hauling, and new contruction. Please contact me at 682 597-4224 or email me at [email protected] if you know of anyone needing my assitance.


----------



## williamsgrading

*Trucks needed*

Needing 7-10 tandem axle dump trucks for clay hauling in Louisiana starting 11/5 or 11/6 must have back up alarms. call me Asap if interested Mike Williams, Williams Grading Inc 828-606-9059


----------



## sgr1

*Does anybody need a Texas Electrical Contractor There*

I'm a Texas licensed and insured electrical contractor. Commericial and Industrial. Steve


----------



## SteraClean

*Steve....*

Steve,

My company is currently located in Channelview or Channel Lake...LOLnot sure of the town name...Anyways, give me a call this week I'm sure we will be needing a certified electrician on ourcrew. 

I'm also looking for
Local Tile Layers,
Certified Roofers

Scott Smith
Stera Clean & Quality Contruction & Remodeling
812-797-2443

Leave a message if I don't answer right away with call back info.


----------



## twinpeaksroof

*Roofing crew in Ohio*

I own Twin Peaks Roofing and currently just returned from Houston, TX. I am looking to return on 12/1/08. If anybody knows of any leads for reroofs, patch jobs etc please let me know. We are certified through CertainTeed. My cell # is 330-466-6183 or 281-245-7650. We have our own dump trailer and tools enough to operate 3 crews. We have a million dollars in insurance also. We are professional roofers.
Dana Fordenwalt, owner


----------



## dirt diggler

After reading this thread, I have the same feeling that I had after watching "Midnight Cowboy"


----------



## PegasusGC

I just relocated to the area and will be buying land on Bolivar to build a home. I do custom stick frame construction, modular housing, and commercial build outs. If you have any projects that you would like me to bid on, please let me know. Wholesale pricing for frame only, or modular drop ships.

We also do manufactured housing sales and installations.

Drew Pierce
Vice President - Texas Division
Pegasus General Contractors, Inc.
512-573-9296
[email protected]

Property acquisitions, property management, commercial buildouts, modular/manufactured home sales and installations, kitchens, baths, flooring and more!


----------



## roscoe8423

Would do any carpentry/remodeling needed. Also would do any labor that you could point me to. Could have a crew or by myself. No heavy equipment though


----------



## captainstack999

Hello Im a prime contractor I have 44 contracts that are in place that just need to be activated during a storm. Please email me if you want good pay and alot of work I need selfloaders, grapples, dumptrucks you name it plenty of references. We also do tree work as well so bucket crews will be great. you can also call we work all of the south coast Brian 443-695-8591


----------

